
Magic Leap has lost another high-profile executive - JumpCrisscross
http://www.recode.net/2016/12/14/13957478/magic-leap-andy-fouche-andy-rubin
======
photogrammetry
>And videos the company had distributed, which suggested they were made with
the Magic Leap tech, were actually produced by a special effects studio.

Wow. They were claiming it was filmed through "Magic Leap Technology," but if
it was really just CGI, that's grounds for a lawsuit.

~~~
jackcn
But the CGI was Magic Leap Technology.

